# VW ABD vs. ABU cylinder head?



## Terrot350 (May 12, 2009)

Hello everyone.
First kindly regards from little country Slovenia. I am new on this forum and see that here are people with a lot of knowledge.
I already search for some direct comparison betwen counterflow and crossflow heads, I see that crossflow is better for tuning N/A engine. 
I drive Golf mk3 with 1.4l ABD engine (monotronic injection). And I am wondering if maybee head from ABU 1.6l engine have bigger valves or better flow? 
Where I could find information about valve sizes? AEE, ABU, AEA 1.6l engine codes...
many thanks and again best regards


----------



## beqa16v (Oct 10, 2010)

i know this is too late but still. OBD 2 heads are known to be worse than OBD I. ABU is MK4 therefore OBD I as far as i know.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

I know this is way late and as you only have one posting still maybe you don't come around anymore, but . . .

First they are all cross flow head enginess. They are all the small block or EA111 Volkswagen engines, or derived from that design. The ABD is what one could call a Heron head, not 100% flat but only with a small low spot between the two valves. same as engines like the NZ, 3F and PY. The other three have a compustion chamber in the head, a small one but there none the less. I believe without checking that they all use the same size valves. There would be a loss of static compression by installing one of the 1.6L heads on the 1.4L motor.


----------



## Terrot350 (May 12, 2009)

Hello. Many thanks for answer!

No problem for late answer. In the time, when I post the question I only look for informations about tuning potencial of small VW 111 block.

My plan is to use:
- ABD 1.4 bottom end with OEM 78mm crank,
- AFH 16V pistons- 1,5mm oversized compared to ADB,
- ABU head with bigger valves, work on combustion chamber, ports...
- 12:1 CR, some high lift cam, solid lifters,
- injection, 2 injectors on cylinder

But i dont know if is ABD bottom end good for tuning? (max safe RPM?), crank and conrods vill be polished and balanced, and are small block gearboxes good for 100+ HP?

many thanks for answer

best regards


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

There was a 100+HP forced induction engine of the same type in a Polo. Maybe try googling for Club Polo UK forums and ask there? They had some info on what you are planning to do IIRC.


----------

